# Escambia River Monsters



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

After kayaking all day with my lady, I remembered That I was supposed to take my buddy Brad on his first Flathead trip tonight. So tired as hell we went and rounded up some baits and finally headed off to the river. We did not get to the first fishing hole until 9pm, but it didn't take long to get hit. Right off the bat Brad got him a 19.7lb Flathead then before we could get the hook out his mouth the other rod doubled up.

Fish on! After a pure tug of war we got the River monster to the boat and what a beast. He weighed in at a little over 37lbs, after a few pictures and videos we sent her back on her way to grow into a 100lber. Not bad for his first two Flatheads ever. We fished for a total of about 3 hours, ended the trip at mid night.

19.7lbs









37.5lbs


----------



## jayhoward (Sep 9, 2011)

awesome man i have been wanting to give that catfishin a try but dont know much about it


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Those are two big ole cats!! I bet he was stoked!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

:notworthyang...


What oz weight do you use? 

I bet that 37 lber put up a good fight.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

thats a huge fish...guess you found the big boys here lately.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice fish man! those are awesome!


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

damn son! nice! im gonna have to hire you to show me how its done i cant seem to get on em. are those big ones good to eat?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We let the big boys go to grow. No need to killem I get plenty of meat from the smaller fish these days.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

How can i get hooked into some of those? I have lived here for ten years and have drooled over wanting to catch some big ol fresh cats. What kind of set up would i need, and can I catch them that big NOT in a boat, as I dont have one?


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

that makes sense.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I like your comment about "if the river gives you something you have to give it back" I agree 100%...keep the small ones and before long there will be nothing but river monsters!:thumbup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> I like your comment about "if the river gives you something you have to give it back" I agree 100%...keep the small ones and before long there will be nothing but river monsters!:thumbup:


Yes sir, I want to see Florida on the map in the next 10 years as one of the great flathead states in the US. He got lucky with that first fish, we let them go 20lbs and up his fish just made it at 19.7 on the digys so it worked out good, now he gets to see what else is great about flatheads. Tips n tails depending on the current I run 4-6oz leads.


----------

